

Maiden Names, on the Rise Again - dwillis
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/28/upshot/maiden-names-on-the-rise-again.html

======
dwillis
For NYT story on name changes by women at marriage, we did an analysis of
wedding announcements & released the results:
[https://github.com/TheUpshot/nyt_weddings](https://github.com/TheUpshot/nyt_weddings).

